# Beato Ear training



## z2000000 (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried this out? I’m looking for an ear training course and I have the Beato book but it is more a reference, not a course. Is this what I’m in for with his ear training? I like most of Ricks content from the last few years and don’t mind buying his stuff so long as I can use it. I need an ear training course though , not just an ear training reference.

Anyone tried any alternatives?


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't speak to his course, however, to improve my ears and help distinguish intervals, I've been using this: teoria - Exercises

As a bonus, it's free and has 'test' features which are extremely helpful in confirming your progress. Good luck!


----------



## Chewie5150 (Dec 12, 2021)

I've thought about taking this course too.


----------



## z2000000 (Feb 12, 2008)

VanillaTrice said:


> I can't speak to his course, however, to improve my ears and help distinguish intervals, I've been using this: teoria - Exercises
> 
> As a bonus, it's free and has 'test' features which are extremely helpful in confirming your progress. Good luck!


Thanks! I’m looking into it now.


----------



## chiasson.matthew (Oct 20, 2021)

Have also been looking at this course. The Beato Book is a great resource, and Ricks channel is one of my favorites on YouTube. Will probably end up checking out his course, if for no other reason than I would like to support his work.

his quick lessons also looks interesting but I fear it might lack the kind of structure I’m looking for in a guitar theory/technique course.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

I just subscribed to the course - I’ll let you know


----------

